# Pics or it didn't happen.



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

Just pics of stuff for people to look at. 

====================================


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are some great shots. Beautiful dog by the way!!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

pretty huskie


----------



## Aelyph Finrel (Apr 26, 2010)

Thanks! She my special baby!


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

i used to have one with a blue and a brown eye.


----------

